# Suche: Leise Mechanische Tastatur mit guter Verarbeitung



## Goldschlappi (19. April 2013)

Hey Leute ;D
Ich suche eine Mechanische Tastatur, welche leise ist und gut Verarbeitet sein sollte (Metallgestell o.ä.). Ich habe schon einmal gefragt, aber jetzt will ich noch etwa konkreter fragen, damit ich genau das richtige kaufe 

Gibt es Unterschiede in welcher Tastatur die Brown Cherrys verwendet werden (Verschiedene Tastaturen=verschiedene Lautstärken?) oder sind die alle gleich und das hängt dann nur von den Switches ab?

Mein Favorit ist im Moment die Zowie Celeritas (Caseking.de » Eingabegeräte » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » ZOWIE CELERITAS Pro Gaming Keyboard, schwarz, DE Layout - King Mod) und würde hier auch noch einmal gerne Fragen, ob einer von euch da Erfahrungen mit hat, auch was Lautstärke angeht. Außerdem wäre eine Beleuchtete Tastatur vorzuziehen.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt 

Der alte Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...pherie/270333-suche-tastatur-mechanische.html


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (22. April 2013)

Hey,

die MX KEYS BLUE BROWN RED BLACK unterscheiden sich alle von der Lautstärke.
Wieviel Geld möchtest du denn investieren?

Hier ist schonmal eine Seite wo die unterschiedlichen Farben beschrieben sind:
Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest - Einführung und Überblick

Also das wichtigste ist erst einmal, dass du dir sicher bist welche du haben möchtest.
Ich habe es damals so gemacht das ich mir die Cherry G80 3000 bei Amazon bestellt habe mit den unterschiedlichen KEYS und habe sie kurz ausprobiert.

Nachdem ich sicher war welche ich haben möchte  ( Brown ) habe ich mich dann nach der richtigen Tastatur umgeschaut. 
Ich habe mir eine Liste gemacht, wo ich viel Wert drauf lege und auf welche Spielerein ich verzichten kann.

Also wenn du weißt welche Keys du haben möchtest und wieviel Geld du ausgeben möchtest kann man ja weiter schauen.



Zu der Lautstärkereglung kann man auch sagen das das auch geht ohne eine Tastatur mit Medientasten zu haben.

Du kannst beispielsweise mit dem Programm Autohotkey sämltliche funktionen ausfühen.
Laut /Leiser/Stumm also quasi alles was man mit Tastenkürzeln nur ausführen möchte.


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2013)

Du hättest deinen alten Thread doch auch einfach weiterführen können!?

Dort hatte ich auch eigentlich alles nötige zusammengefasst und meine Empfehlung ausgesprochen:
Wenn ich mich mal selber zitiere:


> Hab mir gestern diese bestellt:
> Shop *QPAD MK-80 MX-Brown* Switch - QPAD Pro Gaming Gear
> Liegt zwar etwas über deinen Budget aber könnte vieleicht trotzdem interessant für dich sein. Bietet alles was man braucht.
> 
> ...


 
Mittlerweile ist sie in Benutzung und ich findse einfach nur sehr gut und kann die guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen.
Die Zowie kenn ich leider ni. Aber was mir gleich auffällt, die weißen Tasten wären mir zu empfindlich was die Verschmutzung angeht.


----------



## Goldschlappi (22. April 2013)

Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die MX KEYS BLUE BROWN RED BLACK unterscheiden sich alle von der Lautstärke.
> Wieviel Geld möchtest du denn investieren?
> ...


 
Ja, ich habe ja oben geschrieben, vielleich nicht deutlich genug, das ich mir die Braunen holen wollte 
Die Seite, die du geschickt hast, habe ich mir schon angesehen, denn der Post über mir hat es geschrieben ;D
Mein max. Budget ist MAX 150€, mehr wäre es nicht drinn für eine Tasta 

Und das mit dem "Gibt es Unterschiede in welcher Tastatur die Brown Cherrys verwendet werden (Verschiedene Tastaturen=verschiedene Lautstärken?) oder sind die alle gleich und das hängt dann nur von den Switches ab?" Damit will ich fragen, ob Tasta XY mit Braunen die gleiche Lautstärke wie Tasta AB mit Braunen hat.

Ok, wusste ich nicht das es auch ohne Zusatztasten geht: Ist das irgendwie umständlich oder wie läuft das genau; kann mir da eher weniger drunter vorstellen ;D. Vorallem wenn man eine Taste dann doch mal braucht 
Funktioniert das dann auch ingame etc.?



jeamal schrieb:


> Du hättest deinen alten Thread doch auch einfach weiterführen können!?
> 
> Dort hatte ich auch eigentlich alles nötige zusammengefasst und meine Empfehlung ausgesprochen:
> Wenn ich mich mal selber zitiere:
> ...


 
Naja, ich wollte das jetzt einfach alles nochmal zusammenfassen und das neue dann nicht von dem ersten Post verwirrt sind xD
Wie ist denn die Verarbeitung von der QPAD und aus welchem Material ist diese?

Es gibt die Zowie auch in normal schwarz, da ist diese sogar günstiger, aber irgendwie finde ich es echt geil mit den weißen Tasten  Wenn es dann doch ******* aussieht sind da auch die normalen schwarzen Tasten dabei.


So, ich hoffe das ich alle Fragen beantworten konnte


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2013)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Naja, ich wollte das jetzt einfach alles nochmal zusammenfassen und das neue dann nicht von dem ersten Post verwirrt sind xD
> Wie ist denn die Verarbeitung von der QPAD und aus welchem Material ist diese?
> ...


 
Also die Qpad macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Sie ist aus Kunstoff gefertigt mit so einer art Soft-Touch Oberfläche überzogen. Macht wirklich was her.

Hier mal ein kleiner Test dazu:
QPAD MK-80 Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

Wenn dir die Zowie zusagt, kannst die ruhig nehmen. Ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt das Teil. Lies dir ein paar Tests durch und entscheide dann.
Erfahrungen aus dem Forum scheint es ja nicht zu geben oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Westcoast (23. April 2013)

die QPAD MK-80 MX-Brown ist echt gut, hast sich ein freund gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden. butterweicher tastenanschlag.


----------



## SiQ (23. April 2013)

Habe ich auch! Meine MK-80 ist dank zusätzlicher O-Ringe jetzt sehr leise, die Verarbeitung ist auch top.
Bei der Zowie hab ich gelesen seien die bedruckten Tasten nicht besonders haltbar, also die Schrift darauf.


----------



## Goldschlappi (23. April 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Habe ich auch! Meine MK-80 ist dank zusätzlicher O-Ringe jetzt sehr leise, die Verarbeitung ist auch top.
> Bei der Zowie hab ich gelesen seien die bedruckten Tasten nicht besonders haltbar, also die Schrift darauf.


 
Was meinst du mit "O-Ringe"?
Wenn sowas die Tastatur leiser macht, dann wäre das ja genau das richtige ;D
Ja, habe ich auch gelesen und das ist bei der MK-80 besser?

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der MK 50 und der MK 80?
Ich habe auf der Seite geguckt und nur gesehen, das die 80 noch USB und Kopfhörer-Ports hat. Außerdem sind da die Tasten beleuchtet, sind die bei der MK 50 gar nicht beleuchtet?


----------



## Skyzow (23. April 2013)

Das sind kleine Ringe aus Gummi die auf die Switches kommen und damit den Anschlag dämpfen aber auch ein wenig ändern. Glaube ich zumindest.  

Die Mk 50 ist gar nicht beleuchtet...


----------



## ztrew (23. April 2013)

Also ich habe die qpad mk 85 allerdings mit red switches bin super zufrieden hammer verarbeitet klar die mit red ist laut aber ich denk mit qpad kann man nichts falschmachen.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. April 2013)

Da melde ich mal meine Erfahrungen. Hatte bis vor kurzem die Logitech G710+ testweise im Einsatz. Diese hat besagte braune Schalter und die O-rings ab werk verbaut. Das machte die Tasta schon leiser. Leider hat mir das Design nicht so zugesagt. Eigentlich jedoch eine top Tastatur. Diese ist ab Werk jedoch definitiv die leiseste mechanische Tasta. Medientasten sind an Bord und programmierbare Makrotasten ebenfalls.
Im Moment habe ich noch 2x die MK 80 zu Hause. Einmal mit braunen und einmal mit blauen switches. Die Lautstärke der blauen ist jedoch denke ich einfach zu viel für mich. Ansonsten ist die MK80 eine geniale Tastatur. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen wenn du auf Makros verzichten kannst. Leider muss man die Beleuchtung nach jedem Neustart wieder einschalten. Ansonsten zur MK 85 greifen. Die merkt sich das und hat auch Makros, hat jedoch dann rote Beleuchtung.


----------



## Goldschlappi (24. April 2013)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Da melde ich mal meine Erfahrungen. Hatte bis vor kurzem die Logitech G710+ testweise im Einsatz. Diese hat besagte braune Schalter und die O-rings ab werk verbaut. Das machte die Tasta schon leiser. Leider hat mir das Design nicht so zugesagt. Eigentlich jedoch eine top Tastatur. Diese ist ab Werk jedoch definitiv die leiseste mechanische Tasta. Medientasten sind an Bord und programmierbare Makrotasten ebenfalls.
> Im Moment habe ich noch 2x die MK 80 zu Hause. Einmal mit braunen und einmal mit blauen switches. Die Lautstärke der blauen ist jedoch denke ich einfach zu viel für mich. Ansonsten ist die MK80 eine geniale Tastatur. Kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen wenn du auf Makros verzichten kannst. Leider muss man die Beleuchtung nach jedem Neustart wieder einschalten. Ansonsten zur MK 85 greifen. Die merkt sich das und hat auch Makros, hat jedoch dann rote Beleuchtung.


 
Ne, eine Logitech will ich nicht oder ist die aus einem besseren Material als meine alte G15?
Wo kann man die O-Rings eigentlich kaufen und sind diese schwer zum einbauen?
Makrotasten brauche ich keine, die stören mich nur
Das man die Beleuchtung bei der Mk 80 immer an machen muss ist echt nervig :/

EDIT:
Habe mir die G710 mal angeschaut und die geht echt gar nicht:
Der Tastenaufdruck sieht ja mal richtig eklig aus (von der Schriftart her) und auch das man die Lautstärke hoch und runter "dreht" ist nur unbedingt so toll.
Das letzte was meine Entscheidung verstärkt hat war dann, das die Entertaste so klein ist womit ich auch gar nicht klar kommen würde :/


----------



## Jackey555 (24. April 2013)

Wenn dich rot nicht stört nimm die MK 85. Zu den O-rings gibt es hier einen Thread den ich leider nicht verlinken kann da ich nur mit dem handy unterwegs bin. Richtig zugesagt hat mir die g710 auch nicht. Ist jedoch geschmackssache.


----------



## Goldschlappi (24. April 2013)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Wenn dich rot nicht stört nimm die MK 85. Zu den O-rings gibt es hier einen Thread den ich leider nicht verlinken kann da ich nur mit dem handy unterwegs bin. Richtig zugesagt hat mir die g710 auch nicht. Ist jedoch geschmackssache.


 
Irgendwie ist das finde ich voll ******* das man für dauerhaftebeleuchtung und USB-Sachen, die die meisten sowieso nicht brauche, das doppelte bezahlen muss :/
Da sind mir 75€ eigentlich nur für die Beleuchtung doch echt zu viel..
Leider gibt es ja sonst nicht viele andere, die meine Kriterien erfüllen und braune Switches haben...


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2013)

Es gibt halt keinen Markt dafür, die meisten die 105 oder mehr LEDs haben wollen, brauchen halt wohl alle  noch ein Haufen extra Krempel dazu.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2013)

Ich habe durch die neue PCGH eine neue Tastatur gefunden, die vielleicht meine Anforderungen erfüllt:
Matias Tastatur Quiet Pro - 24h Lieferung
Die soll sehr leise sein, aber ich habe von diesem Hersteller noch nie was gehört und wollte euch nochmal fragen, ob ihr das kennt und empfehlen könnt oder ihr mir davon abratet.
Das sind keine braunen MX Cherry Switches, sondern "White ALPS" (so wurde es im Video von PCGH gesagt). 

Nur die Mediatasten sind nur sehr schwer erkennbar und generel ist der Tasten aufdruck etwas verschoben?! Keine Ahnung warum xD


----------



## Skeksis (27. April 2013)

Kauf dir lieber ne Filco und kauf dir im Fachmarkt paar Dichtungsringe die du als O Ring Dummies nutzt und fertig. Die Qpads sind ja schön und gut, aber das leuchtet alles so bunt und ist völlig eigenartig gebrandet. Also meinen - zugegeben minimalistischem - Grundgeschmack passt das überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube auch das die Dinger reißenden Absatz finden und "uns" neue Leute bescheren. Aber irgendwie vermiss ich die Minimalisten die sich hier bis vor kurzem noch rumgetrieben haben. Von Mopar und SNS hab ich schon viel zu lang nix mehr gelesen leider. Brennmeister macht sich auch immer rarer. Das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Leider. Ich merks ja an mir selber. Ich bin mehr zeit auf GH oder DT als hier.


----------



## Goldschlappi (27. April 2013)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Kauf dir lieber ne Filco und kauf dir im Fachmarkt paar Dichtungsringe die du als O Ring Dummies nutzt und fertig. Die Qpads sind ja schön und gut, aber das leuchtet alles so bunt und ist völlig eigenartig gebrandet. Also meinen - zugegeben minimalistischem - Grundgeschmack passt das überhaupt nicht. Ich glaube auch das die Dinger reißenden Absatz finden und "uns" neue Leute bescheren. Aber irgendwie vermiss ich die Minimalisten die sich hier bis vor kurzem noch rumgetrieben haben. Von Mopar und SNS hab ich schon viel zu lang nix mehr gelesen leider. Brennmeister macht sich auch immer rarer. Das wird schon seine Gründe haben. Leider. Ich merks ja an mir selber. Ich bin mehr zeit auf GH oder DT als hier.


 
Stimmt schon, aber ich "brauche" das schon, denn:
Ich habe an meinem Headset keinen Lautstärkerregler und ich will ja trotzdem die Lautstärke ändern wann ich will und deswegen brauch meine Tastatur so etwas.
Die Beleuchtung nicht unbedingt, aber meine Tastatur ist schon fast unter meinem Schreibtisch (schwer zu erklären) und deswegen kann man das ohne Beleuchtung nur sehr schwer erkennen :/
Irgendwelche "G" Tasten oder USB Teile finde ich auch unnötig und brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2013)

Einen Lautstärkeregler hat die Matias soweit ich weiß nicht.

Sie ist wohl nicht schlecht aber auch nicht preiswert; sie nutzt übrigens keine Alps Schalter da diese nichtmehr hergestellt werden; Matias stellt eigene Schalter her, die auf Basis der Alps entwickelt wurden.



Recht leise sind angeblich auch die gedämpften Topre Schalter. Die dazugehörigen Tastaturen sind aber sehr teuer.


----------



## Skeksis (27. April 2013)

Geht mit Autohotkey auch. Brauchste keine extra Tasten für. Und Topre sind tatsächlich toll


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. April 2013)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Geht mit Autohotkey auch. Brauchste keine extra Tasten für. Und Topre sind tatsächlich toll


 
Hmm, stimmt, habe es jetzt mal heruntergeladen und ausprobiert und klappt echt gut.
Also hat sich meine Anforderung wieder geändert ;D
Hast du selber die Filco? Was macht diese so besonders von der Verarbeitung? Und weist du ob diese lauter, leiser oder neutral gegenüber anderen ist?

Ich habe jetzt noch 3 Kanidaten, die für mich in fragen kommen:
Zowie Celeriats: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...yboard-schwarz-DE-Layout-King-Mod::18209.html
Hier weis ich nicht ob das mit der fehlenden Tastaturbeleuchtung stört, ansonsten finde ich sieht sie am besten aus und soll auch gut Verarbeitet und leise sein.

Tesoro Durandal Ultimate: http://www.amazon.de/Tesoro-Duranda...7981&sr=1-2&keywords=Tesoro+Durandal+Ultimate
Gerade erst gefunden und sieht auch gar nicht so schlecht aus: Hat Beleuchtung, Mediatasten, aber da weis ich nicht wie diese Verarbeitet ist...

Als letztes die QPad MK-80, welche oft vorgeschlagen wurde: http://www.qpad-germany.de/de/shop/a:40,rc:1,n:tastaturen-qpad-mk-mx-brown-switch
Scheint auch ganz gut zu sein: Gut Verarbeitet und Beleuchtet 

Eigentlich kommt es jetzt nur noch auf die Verarbeitung an, die mir dann die Entscheidung bestätigt. Außerdem weis ich nicht ob das mit dem extra schnell wegen dem 4ms latenz nur Werbung ist oder auch wirklich was bringt (Zowie Celeritas)

EDIT:
Es tut mir innerlich weh, aber die Mechanische von Logitech sieht eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlecht aus und hat die O-Ringe direkt schon eingebaut (Ich würde es sowieso nicht hinbekommen die alleine drauf zumachen)
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
Was meint ihr jetzt zu dieser Auswahl? xD
Bis jetzt scheint doch die Logitech am passensten zu sein :/


----------



## loller7 (28. April 2013)

Zowie: Ganz ok, Zowie hat auch generell eine hohe Qualität. Allerdings bietet die eben bei gleichem Preissegment weniger Ausstattung (z.b. Beleuchtung)

Tesoro: Ebenfalls gut, bietet auch Beleuchtung (zur Qualität kann ich aber nix sagen, noch nie ausprobiert). Allerdings gefällt mir persönlich die rote Beleuchtung nicht und das Design mag auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aussehen, ist mir aber auf Dauer zu "gamerlastig" und würde mich nach einiger Zeit nerven.

Qpad: Selber genutzt, super Qualität, bietet ebenfalls viel Ausstattung. Mir persönlich gefällt blaue Beleuchtung am besten. Soweit keine Kritikpunkte 

G710+: Qualität fand ich beim probegriffeln schlechter als bei der Qpad, wirkte halt klappriger und weniger solide. Mich persönlich spricht das Design auch nicht an (bin da eher der Filco Typ aber da gehen Meinungen ja auseinander) und ich glaube ich hab mal gehört das die g710+ nur teilweise mechanisch ist und noch ruberdome Tasten verbaut hat. Das ist mMn eine Frechheit.

Zudem kann ich noch sagen, dass ich das mit der Lautstärke ebenfalls eng gesehen habe bei meinem ersten Kauf aber auch ohne O-Ringe gut klargekommen bin. Zur Not kann man die auch nachkaufen und ich glaube die sind sogar relativ einfach anzubringen.


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. April 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Zowie: Ganz ok, Zowie hat auch generell eine hohe Qualität. Allerdings bietet die eben bei gleichem Preissegment weniger Ausstattung (z.b. Beleuchtung)
> 
> Tesoro: Ebenfalls gut, bietet auch Beleuchtung (zur Qualität kann ich aber nix sagen, noch nie ausprobiert). Allerdings gefällt mir persönlich die rote Beleuchtung nicht und das Design mag auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aussehen, ist mir aber auf Dauer zu "gamerlastig" und würde mich nach einiger Zeit nerven.
> 
> ...


 
Danke das du zu allem etwas gesagt hast! 

Da habe ich bei der G710 auch "Angst" das die so eklig schlecht Verarbeitet (ich glaube deswegen ist meine jetzige G15 so laut) ist und man direkt danach nochmal eine neue holen will :/
Laut PCGH (01/13) sind nur die Mediatasten oben mit Gummi und der Rest ist normal Mechanisch (auch die "F" Tasten).

Also ich habe schon einmal geschaut und die Ringe alleine kosten auch noch einmal 15€ und ich habe echt gar keine Ahnung wie ich die Tasten rausziehen kann (mit so einer Kralle?) und diese Anschaffung kostet vielleicht auch noch einmal etwas.

Hmm ist echt nicht einfach


----------



## loller7 (28. April 2013)

Also das rausziehen ist total simpel: Du bekommst ein Keycap-Puller bei den Tastaturen ja dazu. Der greift um die Taste und durch ziehen entfernst du die (wirklich ein Kinderspiel). Dann kannst du den O ring einbauen und um die Taste wieder einzubauen setzt man sie einfach drauf und drückt einmal (wie wenn man schreibt). 
Hab gestern erst meine Qpad komplett gereinigt und das daher machen müssen (siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...e/5089-zeigt-her-eure-eingabegeraete-132.html ).

Naja, Tesoro, Qpad und Logitech unterscheiden sich nicht so gravierend. Bieten alle Beleuchtung und genügend Zusätze und haben MX-Brown. die G710+ hat schon O-Ringe allerdings (finde ich zumindest) ist die Verarbeitung und Qualität nicht so berauschend wie bei der Qpad. Zudem weißt du noch nicht einmal ob du O Ringe überhaupt benötigst...


----------



## Barthi666 (28. April 2013)

Ganz kurze Frage zum QPad zwischen drin. Und zwar die O-Ringe kann mein beim QPad schon entfernen oder? Weil ich will ne Tastatur mit klick Geräusch und eigentlich wollte ich das MK-50 kaufen xD oder habe ich das falsch verstanden dass die da schon mit drinnen sind?
Wollte jetzt nicht extra nen thread aufmachen. XD


----------



## loller7 (28. April 2013)

Qpad MK50/MK80/MK85 kommt ohne O-Ringe (demnach gibts auch keine die du ausbauen könntest). Für ein Klick-Geräusch solltest du zu den MX-Blue Switches greifen.


----------



## Skeksis (28. April 2013)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Hmm, stimmt, habe es jetzt mal heruntergeladen und ausprobiert und klappt echt gut.
> Also hat sich meine Anforderung wieder geändert ;D
> Hast du selber die Filco? Was macht diese so besonders von der Verarbeitung? Und weist du ob diese lauter, leiser oder neutral gegenüber anderen ist?



Also ich habe oder hatte: Eine Filco Fullsize MX Brown, eine Filco TKL MX Black, eine Zowie Celeritas MX Brown, eine KBT Pure MX Blue, eine KBC Poker MX Red, zwei Happy Hacking Keyboards Pro 2 Topre 45G, ne Cherry G80 MX Clear & ne QPad MK 80 MX Brown.

Die habe ich bis auf die Fullsize Filco und die beiden HHKB alle wieder abgestossen. Weil das für mich die drei besten der Tastaturen waren. Die HHKBs nutze ich selber, die Filco hat meine Freundin am Rechner hängen. So ne Filco ist schon was besonderes. Die Qualität ist schon ziemlich outstanding. Und sie ist, was für mich sehr wichtig ist, minimalistisch. Die Zowie mit den Original Caps hat das Problem das die Caps sehr schnell ausgrauen. Außerdem hatte meine Probleme mit der Space Taste. Was wohl leider immer mal wieder bei den Dingern vorkommen soll. Notfalls nen MX Black unter die Taste löten. Und die rudimentär angedeutete Handballenablage bei der Zowie ist eher hinderlich als gut, denn man kann eine richtige Handballenablage nur sehr schwer da hin bekommen wo sie hin soll, nämlich an die Kante der Tastatur. 

Werkseitig angeflanschte Handballenablagen sind aber auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Denn in jedem Kaff dieser Erde gibt es entweder nen Schreiner, ne Mutti die gut nähen kann oder nen Sattler der sowas passgenau für dich erledigen kann. Und das unter 30,-€. Dafür sieht es nachher so aus wie du es haben willst.

Und mit ner Filco TKL hättest du auch die, in meinen Augen, perfekte Gaming Tastatur. Wenn du Wert auf den Num Block legst ist die Fullsize auch nicht viel schlechter. Die WASD Keyboards sollen auch gut sein, hatte aber noch keine in der Hand. Außerdem finde ich sie häßlich. 

Verarbeitung der Qpad ist nicht schlecht, aber die Filco ist schon nochmal ne Kante besser. Gute Filco Alternative wären die DASKeyboards gewesen. Soweit wie ich informiert bin, werden die aber nun wo anders gefertigt. Außerdem sieht Klavierlack extrem be****n aus in meinen Augen.

Und das Märchen mit der Lautstärke der Mechas wurde hier schon sehr oft diskutiert. Ihr müsst euch nur abgewöhnen die Tasten bis zum Bodenblech durchzuprügeln als gäbe es kein morgen. Klar ist eine Mecha lauter als eine Rubberdome, aber nur so lange wie ihr euch umgewöhnen müsst. Außerdem gibt es viele die nahezu süchtig nach dem Geräuch der MX Blue sind. 

Spätestens mit den O Ringen ist das alles locker unter dem Niveau "meine Freundin sitzt im gleichen Raum und damit sie Sex & the City gucken kann und ich spielen darf". Also keine Sorge. Einzig der Bottom Out ist bei der Filco ein wenig anders. Kannst ja mal nach Filco Ping googlen. Manche haben das Problem. Meine haben es nicht. 

*Tl:dr: Filco gut. Filco kann was. Beste Lösung wenn man nicht zu Topre greifen will.*


----------



## loller7 (28. April 2013)

Super Beitrag und vielen Dank dafür Skeksis! Hast mich nochmal in dem Kauf meiner Filco TKL Ninja mit MX-Brown und O-Ringen bestätigt und meine Vorfreude drastisch erhöht!


----------



## Goldschlappi (28. April 2013)

Danke auch von mir für diesen sehr ausführlichen Beitrag 
Sorry, wenn ich so hartnäckig bin, aber das würde mich doch schon ziemlich interessieren: "Verarbeitung der Qpad ist nicht schlecht, aber die Filco ist schon nochmal ne Kante besser"
Was genau ist besser an der Verarbeitung? Ich kann mir da leider etwas wenig vorstellen, weil mein Tastaturhorizont ziemlich niedrig ist. Wo ist genau der Unterschied in der Verarbeitung? Das Material (wenn ja welches ist bei der QPad und welches bei der Filco) oder ist es etwas anderes?


----------



## Skeksis (28. April 2013)

Bestell sie dir beide und schau sie dir an. Das ist schon alles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Goldschlappi (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir mal meine beiden Kanidaten, G710 und QPAD MK 80, bestellt und die Logitech kam jetzt schon an, aber irgendwie ist diese nicht wirklich toll.
Als ich zum erstenmal dadrauf geklickt habe, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, das die Tasten, für meinen Geschmack, zu leicht nach unten gehen und so habe ich sehr oft Tasten berührt, die ich gar nicht tippen wollte. Auch scheint sie mir nicht wirklich toll verarbeitet zu sein :/
Die Tastenhöhe ist auch nicht wirklich schön für mich (ist ja glaube ich bei allen Mechanischentastaturen so oder?) und die Tasten waren generell etwas zu weit weg und die Tasten waren nach hinten geneigt? womit ich auch nicht klar kam. Die werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder zurück schicken und warte somit auf meine QPAD 

Fazit: Wenn die QPAD genau die gleichen "Probleme" hat, dann werde ich wohl bei meiner Rubberdome G15 bleiben


----------



## loller7 (4. Mai 2013)

Wenn du bei beiden MX Brown hast, werden die Tasten gleich leicht drückbar sein. Auch die Tastenhöhe sollte sich eher gleichen. Verarbeitung und Qualität ist mMn bei Qpad klasse, kann also gut sein, dass dir die in dem Punkt besser gefällt. Beim Wechsel von Rubberdome auf Mechanisch haben viele anfangs das Problem mit den ungewollten Vertippern (hatte ich auch), aber man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Goldschlappi (10. Mai 2013)

Jetzt kam auch die QPAD an, aber leider ist sie auch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe 
Da bin ich wohl eher nicht der Typ für eine Mechanische Tastatur und werde bei meiner G15 erst einmal bleiben, denn für einen (für mich) so geringen Wert und auch mehrere Nachteile sind mir 130€ doch zu viel :/
Da hol ich mir lieber die Tage eine neue Festplatte 

Danke an alle für eure Beratung, aber leider stehe ich mehr auf Rubberdome


----------



## jeamal (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bin von ner Stream XT mit Cherry SX Tasten auf ne Qpad Mk80 mit MX-Brown umgestiegen und es ist einfach nur ein viel besseres sehr schönes Schreibgefühl.

Vieleicht solltest du der Sache etwas zeit geben und dich etwas dran gewöhnen? 

Wenn ich jetz auf Arbeit mit ner Rubberdome schreibe, krieg ich ne Krise.  Das erscheint einen so, als seien 2Kg Staub in der Tastatur oder, dass sie kaputt ist.


----------



## Goldschlappi (10. Mai 2013)

jeamal schrieb:


> Ich bin von ner Stream XT mit Cherry SX Tasten auf ne Qpad Mk80 mit MX-Brown umgestiegen und es ist einfach nur ein viel besseres sehr schönes Schreibgefühl.
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du der Sache etwas zeit geben und dich etwas dran gewöhnen?
> 
> Wenn ich jetz auf Arbeit mit ner Rubberdome schreibe, krieg ich ne Krise.  Das erscheint einen so, als seien 2Kg Staub in der Tastatur oder, dass sie kaputt ist.


 
Ne, da ist mir das "Risikio" zu groß das ich die dann doch ******* finde und die dann nicht mehr zurück schicken kann etc.
Außerdem finde ich sollte eine neue Sache einem sofort gefallen und nicht erst einmal durch quälen.


----------



## jeamal (10. Mai 2013)

Goldschlappi schrieb:


> Ne, da ist mir das "Risikio" zu groß das ich die dann doch ******* finde und die dann nicht mehr zurück schicken kann etc.
> Außerdem finde ich sollte eine neue Sache einem sofort gefallen und nicht erst einmal durch quälen.



Dann soll es wohl nicht sein. 
Ich war entzückt von der Qpad beim auspacken. Mein Mitbewohner empfand das genauso und überlegte gleich wie er seine BlackWiddow schnellstmöglich wieder los wird.


----------

